# Bike Month 2011 GTA schedule



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://wx.toronto.ca/festevents.nsf/Cycling?OpenForm&Count=1000&ResortAscending=1&Seq=1

Woo hoo! IIRC most event are free. IF yo're new to riding or a casual rider come out to some ofthe workshops to learn how to change tires and minor repairs.

/me cues John Lennon's song 'Watching the Wheels Go Round and Round'

Hope everyone oys some events.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://wx.toronto.ca/festevents.nsf...c9d69969db676d068525788100705fcb?OpenDocument



> Toronto Bicycle Networks Tour de Dufflet
> 
> Produced by
> Toronto Bicycle Network
> ...


Owww nom nom nom!!!!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Tour de Dufflet?! Wow fianlly I might be able to get the gf to go biking with me!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Been there before Greg? How are the pasteries?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

The gf swears by their cakes, but I don't have a sweat tooth so I don't know. They sure look good though!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my bike back. Now to get some riding in  Even though I can barely bend my knee.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I got my bike back. Now to get some riding in  Even though I can barely bend my knee.


If I had a trailer I'd bolt a seat on for you and ride around . I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will. I'm not wanting to be driven anywhere. I want to go under my own power, and I felt such freedom today.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Sunstar

Did you get that video camera yet? I found this video.





 

WTF is with people shooting other people with pellet guns while driving? Seriously... the best thing is that guy caught the guys licence plate. I'm still wondering if the cops ever nabbed the driver for shooting that cyclist.

Pellet guns are no frigging toys to shoot people with be it cyclists or other people. They can take small game and .177 / .22 common cal's can lodge into the skin. Never mind losing an eye which that can happen if the person or rider is not wearing eye protection.

Sorry /rant.

Another reason for a bike camera. Richard cheeze was right in his song.


----------

